# CPA skills assessment HELP!



## smunt26 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know if CPA will grant a positive skills assessment if I am only an affiliate member of ACCA? I have not chalked up 3 years of working experience and hence am worried that CPA might not recognise my ACCA qualifications. 
I also hold a degree in Statistics if that's any help to my assessment. Thank you!!


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Smunt26

CPA will give you a positive skill assessment if you have cleared all the papers of ACCA, which I am sure you have as you are an affiliate.

I fear they will not recognize your work experience even if its in your occupation, 

Work experience gained after admission to membership will count towards "skilled employment" 

Do not confuse "skill assessment" with "skilled employment"

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## smunt26 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Siddiqui

Thanks for your help! I am not intending to get points for skilled employment. Just worries that CPA Aust would not grant a positive skills assessment if I am not a full fledged member of a professional accounting body.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

@ Siddique!

Is it confirmed that SKilled employement will only be recognised after submission to Membership? As the CPA Website quotes 

"CPA Australia recognises the *exams of the following professional accounting bodies* towards some core knowledge requirements:

American Institute of Certified Public Accountants
Association of Chartered Certified Accountants
,......"

In light of this i suppose that for ACCAs, any relevant post qualification experience would be counted towards skilled employment.

But if you have any such link from CPA, then please do share it with me.

Thanks.


----------



## mustafa1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I asked CPA Australia via email, and this was their reply : 

Dear Mr A,

Thank you for your enquiry regarding your ACCA qualification.

I am happy to assist you with your enquiry.

Associate member of ACCA (has completed all of ACCA exams and the practical work experiences requirement) is likely to be assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree. I would suggest you to apply for an assessment in order to obtain a definite assessment outcome.

I hope you find the above information helpful.

Please feel free to contact us should you have any further enquiries.

Kind Regards, 

Yenny Lukito | Qualifications Advisor | Qualifications Assessment and Migration
Member Advisory & Information Services | CPA Australia

Level 20, 28 Freshwater Place | Southbank | Victoria 3006 | Australia
T +613 9606 9677 | F +61 1300 787 673 | cpaaustralia.com.au


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

mustafa1 said:


> I asked CPA Australia via email, and this was their reply :
> 
> Dear Mr A,
> 
> ...


Thanks , I got the same reply from them as well.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012 (Nov 13, 2013)

hello how would you be able to view your result? can the result be known only on the mailed letter? i got email that the assessment is complete and that the result is already mailed, im eager to know what the result is, please advice.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hello how would you be able to view your result? can the result be known only on the mailed letter? i got email that the assessment is complete and that the result is already mailed, im eager to know what the result is, please advice.


ask them to send you a scanned copy of the assessment result.. it worked for me


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> ask them to send you a scanned copy of the assessment result.. it worked for me


hi waqarali,
I can see that u had done assessment for external Auditor, may i know the degree that you have done assessment for? OR, is it ACCA? 
Recently i got negative result from CPA for general accountant. they said i didnt cover Accounting theory. My degree is BA hons Applied Accounting from uk. It covers f1-f9 papers from ACCA as well. 
I again applied assessment for External Auditor from CPA. Confused if this time they will give me positive result or not.


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hello how would you be able to view your result? can the result be known only on the mailed letter? i got email that the assessment is complete and that the result is already mailed, im eager to know what the result is, please advice.


DO update your result with us. Btw what was your degree? Is that ACCA?

all the best.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

computerian said:


> hi waqarali,
> I can see that u had done assessment for external Auditor, may i know the degree that you have done assessment for? OR, is it ACCA?
> Recently i got negative result from CPA for general accountant. they said i didnt cover Accounting theory. My degree is BA hons Applied Accounting from uk. It covers f1-f9 papers from ACCA as well.
> I again applied assessment for External Auditor from CPA. Confused if this time they will give me positive result or not.


Yes i applied on the basis of ACCA.. actually CPA assesses your qualification on case by case basis.. I would suggest you to map each subjects' syllabus with the core knowledge areas mentioned on the CPA's website and show them in which subject you covered each area.


----------



## maslihuddin (May 10, 2015)

hello Friends,


I have completed my B.com and MBA , i Want to apply for accountant general. Can any one help me.


----------

